# Want to order Red Cherry Shrimp online?



## King James

Can anyone tell me where a good place is to order Red Cherry Shrimp online? I managed to buy the last 3 at local LFS....they are about 3/4 inch long and two of them show dark areas in saddle area and the other is showing no dark area. I was hoping one was male and other two are females. Put them into 75 g. community tank and they have a ton of cover with plastic plants, a lot of driftwood and some real amazon swords for plants.

Fish are not bothering them, they must have enough size to them!


----------



## hanky

you could check through the classifieds on this forum or post a thread in that forum I know alot of people here sell them from time to time.


----------



## susankat

Check aquabid, you can usually find some good buys on cherry shrimp.


----------



## Mr_Pat

aqua bid and check the forums for sale topic. there were a few people selling.


----------



## King James

Thanks everyone for giving me tips on buying RCS....I went on aquabid and picked up 10 from a very reputable seller in S. Calif for $18 with shipping included in price.


----------



## susankat

Good deal


----------



## King James

susankat said:


> Good deal


Especially after I just paid $3.99 each at LFS two days ago. Glad they only had 3 left.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com

Next time you are shopping around, check us out...we have 30 good sized ones for $39.99/free shipping.


----------



## ianeberle

Check out eBay. There are some sellers selling 14 for around $12 plus $5 shipping.


----------

